

Rate My Idea - Quiver - belthasar
https://www.getquiver.net

======
dragonbonheur
Nice idea. I don't think you mentioned how you'd get data OUT of the device
anywhere.

~~~
belthasar
Thanks, I'll add that in. Whenever a sale is completed it automatically syncs
with the web app.

I'm also still working on exporting sales data to excel.

------
belthasar
Thanks for taking a look. I'd really appreciate any feedback.

